

Why Microsoft Continues to Chase Internet Search - brandonkm
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/20/why-microsoft-continues-to-chases-internet-search/

======
johns
Theory: MS wants to eat into Google's revenues to cut down on their ability to
build apps that encroach on their territory. It won't work, but I could see
them thinking that.

